# Nelson Mandela is dead



## Suzuku (Dec 5, 2013)

R.I.P.


----------



## Island (Dec 5, 2013)

Damn you, I wanted to make this thread.

Sad news.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 5, 2013)

R.I.P. Morgan Freeman


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 5, 2013)

You wanted to make a thread about a man dying? You fucked up son.


----------



## SLB (Dec 5, 2013)

Pretty sad shit right there


----------



## Psychic (Dec 5, 2013)

Zaru said:


> R.I.P. Morgan Freeman





Somehow, I was more heartbroken when Paul Walker died.


----------



## SLB (Dec 5, 2013)

Psychic said:


> Somehow, I was more heartbroken when Paul Walker died.



Well, Mandela was rather old and rather ill. Pretty sure we all knew this day would come sooner rather than later.


----------



## Shoukry (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow. 

R.I.P. You lived a long life and helped many people.

Sad.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 5, 2013)

Rip on into the aethers my black friend.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 5, 2013)

Great lost.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 5, 2013)

Moody said:


> Well, Mandela was rather old and rather ill. Pretty sure we all knew this day would come sooner rather than later.



Dying of old age surrounded by family sounds like a nicer way to go than being turned into mush by a tree.


----------



## SLB (Dec 5, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Dying of old age surrounded by family sounds like a nicer way to go than being turned into mush by a tree.



It definitely does. Not to mention leaving a remarkable legacy as opposed to standing beside vin diesel a lot.

And I was going for the "we knew it would happen so the impact wasn't so harsh" angle there...


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 5, 2013)

So does this mean that all the white people in South Africa are gonna be killed?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 5, 2013)

Nobody is eternal. All humans are equal in front of death.


----------



## Aduro (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, he got a hell of a lot done in one little life.


----------



## eluna (Dec 5, 2013)

First Paul Walker and now Mandela? How the shit way to end this year  
R.I.P Mandela you may be gone but your legend will be forever in our hearts and minds


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 5, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Dying of old age surrounded by family sounds like a nicer way to go than being turned into mush by a tree.


He deserved to die in peace like that.


----------



## Mael (Dec 5, 2013)

Rest in Peace man.  Mandela was a perfect example of a righteous activist.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 5, 2013)

People comparing Paul Walker's death to this. lol. Walker wasn't half the man Mandela was sorry.


----------



## SinRaven (Dec 5, 2013)

A respectable age for a great man. A hero.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 5, 2013)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> So does this mean that all the white people in South Africa are gonna be killed?



Hope so


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2013)

RIP, you legend.

May you be forever remembered in the annals of history.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 5, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Hope so



Nothing can stop the incoming Crackercaust ?


----------



## Null (Dec 5, 2013)

He was a great man who did great things.

Rest in peace.


----------



## eluna (Dec 5, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> People comparing Paul Walker's death to this. lol. Walker wasn't half the man Mandela was sorry.


Don't get me wrong dude I just lament people dying in the end of year  I didn't compare anyone read well before post shit


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 5, 2013)

A Giant of a man who changed his Country and the Wold fighting racism and Apartheid.

You'll be missed and never forgotten.


----------



## Mael (Dec 5, 2013)

Nelson will now be battling in friendly spars with the magnanimous Macho Man Randy Savage in front of a countless number of angels in a solid gold cage match.


----------



## dynasaur (Dec 5, 2013)

Nelson Mandela was a wonderful man, an icon for South Africa and Africa.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 5, 2013)

"I was not a messiah, but an ordinary man who had become a leader because of extraordinary circumstances." -- Nelson Mandela.

May his legacy last as long as humanity's time on Earth does.


----------



## Mael (Dec 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xnrXlP9b2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 5, 2013)

i never cared about Nelson Mandela.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 5, 2013)

> “Death is something inevitable. When a man has done what he considers to be his duty to his people and his country, he can rest in peace. I believe I have made that effort and that is, therefore, why I will sleep for the eternity.” ~ Nelson Mandela 1996



RIP. Your legacy will live on.


----------



## Mael (Dec 5, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i never cared about Nelson Mandela.



Good for you.

Now fix your stupid sig.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Dec 5, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Dying of old age surrounded by family sounds like a nicer way to go than being turned into mush by a tree.


it was actually from continual complications of the lung.



Moody said:


> It definitely does. Not to mention leaving a remarkable legacy as opposed to standing beside vin diesel a lot.
> 
> And I was going for the "we knew it would happen so the impact wasn't so harsh" angle there...


from some stuff i've seen or heard, his legacy is kind of spotty as opposed to remarkable. There's ppl who has mentioned some stuff about Mandela that will most likely not be seen in any history book.



Mael said:


> Rest in Peace man.  Mandela was a perfect example of a righteous activist.


idk about that.....just saying. My idea of that would be more MLK, Jr. than Mandela.



Suzuku said:


> People comparing Paul Walker's death to this. lol. Walker wasn't half the man Mandela was sorry.


there's regular joes who have a story to tell about Paul Walker that might disagree.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 5, 2013)

The most impressive part about Mandela was that he spent so long in prison and yet it didn't break him

Most men who are cut off from society for that long have a hard time even getting back into it
He CHANGED it


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 5, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i never cared about Nelson Mandela.



Eh, at least he had billions who have heard his name and who's lives he has influenced.

Based on your sig text, you've accomplished nothing in this life.

I'm sure it doesn't matter if you cared about him, because billions of others did.


----------



## Suzy (Dec 5, 2013)

A true legend, may he RIP.


----------



## Gino (Dec 5, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Rax (Dec 5, 2013)

All the work he did fixing those kids at boot camp will never be forgotten.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 5, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i never cared about Nelson Mandela.



lol troll. Are you even able to make a speech longer than you sig ?


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 5, 2013)

The hero-worshiping he gets is a bit bizarre. It's more of a mixed legacy. While the institution of apartheid obviously had to be dismantled, the ANC has done nothing but horribly mismanage the country since assuming power and has become a beacon of corruption.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 5, 2013)

If he were Jewish any negative comment would lead to a ban


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 5, 2013)

Dios te tenga en su gracia Mandela. In nomine Patris et Filii et Spiritus Sancti. Amen


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 5, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> The hero-worshiping he gets is a bit bizarre. It's more of a mixed legacy. While the institution of apartheid obviously had to be dismantled, the ANC has done nothing but horribly mismanage the country since assuming power and has become a beacon of corruption.



RIP, a good man, but I agree with this.

The man is no saint, by any means.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 5, 2013)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> If he were Jewish any negative comment would lead to a ban



And the sky is blue.


----------



## Roman (Dec 5, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> People comparing Paul Walker's death to this. lol. Walker wasn't half the man Mandela was sorry.



Walker wasn't even a fraction of the man Mandela was. This is a great loss with the passing of a man who truly made history. At least he died peacefully surrounded by his family. That truly is the best way to go. RIP, man of legend.


----------



## Gino (Dec 5, 2013)

How about you all just shut yo punkazzes up and pay your respects.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 5, 2013)

dang if only he could have lasted 5 more years!!! SOOO close


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh God. Bless his soul.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 5, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> And the sky is blue.



no it's not /whisper


----------



## Byrd (Dec 5, 2013)

RIP warrior... you did this world a good justice


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 5, 2013)

Rest in peace, Hero.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 5, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> the ANC has done nothing but horribly mismanage the country since assuming power and has become a beacon of corruption.



Why are you surprised ANC lead by Mandela initially in 1994 would suddenly wipe away all the previous corruption and problems from the previous regime?

Either your naive in how life was supposed to change for the normal SA at the time or at worst disingenuous to great man who realised he could never make all the changes for the common people he wished he could do.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 5, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Why are you surprised ANC lead by Mandela initially in 1994 would suddenly wipe away all the previous corruption and problems from the previous regime?
> 
> Either your naive in how life was supposed to change for the normal SA at the time or at worst disingenuous to great man who realised he could never make all the changes for the common people he wished he could do.



He was President until 1999, when the ANC's antics were at their peak of harmfulness. Dismissing it as "well he had no choice smooth change was impossible!" is dismissive and whitewashing to the crime/poverty/corruption/racism/massacres the ANC has all overseen since 94.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 5, 2013)

Used to think they were the same person

RIP hero


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 5, 2013)

RIP Morgan Freeman.

I keed. He's a great man and such things are rare. Truly one of the legends of history.

I just finished watching the tribute on BBC News.

Somewhat as an aside, I have to wonder how long ago the various parties had prepared the eulogy. The tribute on BBC looked damn well produced so that had to have been in the works for a while. Obama's eulogy was also very well done. I too imagine that speech had to have been prepared.

Edit: Fuck you Zaru


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 5, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> He was President until 1999, when the ANC's antics were at their peak of harmfulness. Dismissing it as "well he had no choice smooth change was impossible!" is dismissive and whitewashing to the crime/poverty/corruption/racism/massacres the ANC has all overseen since 94.



So after Apartheid, where will this magic manual appear which will solve all the problems in the country? Democracy is and will always be flawed.

He led till 97' when Mbeki pretty much succeeded him before 99'.

His legacy will live on.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 5, 2013)

RIP Mandella. RIP .


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 5, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> People comparing Paul Walker's death to this. lol. Walker wasn't half the man Mandela was sorry.



A human live is still a human live. 
RIP Nelson Mandela!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 5, 2013)

See Morgan Freeman posts already happened  but being serious R.I.P. the World is poorer to lose him.


----------



## Darth (Dec 5, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> People comparing Paul Walker's death to this. lol. Walker wasn't half the man Mandela was sorry.





Nobody's comparing them dude. It's just sad to hear of another death so soon after the first. 

Both are tragic. No need to antagonize people about feeling sorry for both of them.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 5, 2013)

A great man that gave a great contribution to the world, he was old and was sick so is no surprise he died, RIP.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 5, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> A human live is still a human live.
> RIP Nelson Mandela!



A human life, noob. Learn to speak English. Not my first language either.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 5, 2013)

A life well lived.


----------



## Jakeirako (Dec 5, 2013)

R.I.P Nelson Mandela.


----------



## Khyle (Dec 5, 2013)

Sad day, albeit one we've seen coming for a while. RIP Madiba.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The most impressive part about Mandela was that he spent so long in prison and yet it didn't break him
> 
> Most men who are cut off from society for that long have a hard time even getting back into it
> He CHANGED it



This is what I always found so inspiring, and to govern the people who jailed him without spite.  

Perseverance.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Dec 5, 2013)

and now problems in south africa will arise again.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2013)

R.I.P. to one of the greatest social activist ever.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MFFLa95sds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kluang (Dec 5, 2013)

Rip mandela

Sp in the film invictus, does mandela gives that poem to s.a rugby captain?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 5, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> A human live is still a human live.
> RIP Nelson Mandela!


Mandela would slap you, sit you down, and learn you how to speak English.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Damn...





RIP...he was a great man and a true badass


----------



## Rax (Dec 5, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Rest in peace, Hero.



I'm still alive.


----------



## monafifia (Dec 5, 2013)

RIP Nelson Mandela, you will forever be remembered.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 5, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Learn to speak English. Not my first language either.


Ebonics isn't a language. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Huntress (Dec 5, 2013)

~R.I.P in peace Nelson Mandela~
You were a great man who did many inspirational things
You changed the world
Now you are flying with the angels
Forever in our hearts
Goodnight Sweet Prince
~Lest We Forget~​


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 5, 2013)

blunt said:


> Ebonics isn't a language. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Shotttttttttttssssssssssssssss 



























































































































































































































































fired


----------



## Zumoku (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, I guess all we can do is hope that a new hero was born in place of him.

Rest in peace.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 5, 2013)

Mandela was an hero.

Now he's up there in heaven with Tupac, Biggie, Bob Marley, and all them other big time heroes.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 5, 2013)

I hope like hell  people like tupac and biggie are not in heaven. They've made ok music, but that doesn't excuse their criminal behaviors.


----------



## Gain (Dec 5, 2013)

goodnight sweet prince

[YOUTUBE]yC8qQE4Y2Js[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 5, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> I hope like hell  people like tupac and biggie are not in heaven. They've made ok music, but that doesn't excuse their criminal behaviors.



Hey fuck you cuz. Tupac's up in heaven, Biggie's up in heaven, Snoop Lion's gonna be there too, Thugnificent will be joining em soon, and I think Gangstalicious is making his way there as we speak.

You'll be going there too within the next few days when I gon get you if you sing a little song and move a little crowd within your coming days too.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 5, 2013)

Are you coming on to me? I only do underage white girls with daddy issues.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 5, 2013)

Once you go white, _________________________________.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 5, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Mandela was *an hero.*
> 
> Now he's up there in heaven with Tupac, Biggie, Bob Marley, and all them other big time heroes.



Using that meme wrong.

You can only be an hero by killing yourself.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 5, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> Using that meme wrong.
> 
> You can only be an hero by killing yourself.



...     meme?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 5, 2013)

^ A hero can be matyr, but a matyr is not always a hero.


----------



## Mako (Dec 5, 2013)

Rest in peace, Nelson Mandela.
Your sacrifices and achievements will never be forgotten.


----------



## Gino (Dec 5, 2013)

Foster said:


> Rest in peace, Nelson Mandela.
> Your sacrifices and achievements will never be forgotten.



Yes they will.........


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 5, 2013)

Jesus H. Christ, Gino. Stop being so negative.


----------



## Gino (Dec 5, 2013)

There's not a negative bone in mah body.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 5, 2013)

Rest in peace


----------



## Jagger (Dec 5, 2013)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Nobody is eternal. All humans are equal in front of death.


I don't know about you, but I've seen of "eternal" people around these forums.

On a serious tone, Rest In Peace. You left a huge legacy and you will be remembered, specially in the continent of Africa.

An amazing figure that wouldn't accept the way things are and decide to change it no matter the circumstances you were in. A true legend. Don't worry as your legacy will keep on living in the hearts of many many people.


----------



## Savior (Dec 5, 2013)

Rest in peace to a great man. 

It was only a matter of time given how his health had deteriorated.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 5, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> ...     meme?


----------



## Taco (Dec 5, 2013)

More FB posts on Paul Walker's death than Nelson Mandela's.. 

Anyway RIP to a legend. Hopefully he didn't suffer in his last days. I feel like the family was keeping him around for way longer than he needed to be because they couldn't let go.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 5, 2013)

Sunuvmann does not comprehend the nature of Aeiou's response.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 5, 2013)

Taco said:


> More FB posts on Paul Walker's death than Nelson Mandela's..
> 
> Anyway RIP to a legend. Hopefully he didn't suffer in his last days. I feel like the family was keeping him around for way longer than he needed to be because they couldn't let go.


Well the difference is one is sudden and ironic as fuck, the other is kinda expected what with him being 95.

Its always sad to see people die, particularly ones who have done so much for the world. But there's really not much to say when it comes to old people dying of natural causes. Its just how things are. =/


----------



## TSC (Dec 5, 2013)

What a Boxing Hero:




If only he lived a little longer till boxing day and died on that day.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 6, 2013)

Good riddance.
All Socialists need to be wiped off the face of the earth.


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 6, 2013)

RIP. Respected the guy as one of the few capable post colonial leaders who actually gave a shit about the country he inherited.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 6, 2013)

Taco said:


> More FB posts on Paul Walker's death than Nelson Mandela's..
> 
> Anyway RIP to a legend. Hopefully he didn't suffer in his last days. I feel like the family was keeping him around for way longer than he needed to be because they couldn't let go.



Bitches wanted the D that badly.

smfh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2013)

RIP. An inspiration no doubt.


----------



## Moeka (Dec 6, 2013)

R.I.P. good man, your actions have inspired many people.


----------



## Synn (Dec 6, 2013)

Rest in peace        .


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 6, 2013)

Official comment from over here:



> *BEIJING - Chinese President Xi Jinping on Friday expressed deep grief over the passing of former South African President Nelson Mandela, who died Thursday at the age of 95.*
> 
> In a message of condolences to his South African counterpart, Jacob Zuma, Xi also extended his sincere sympathies and those of the Chinese government and people to Mandela's family.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThunderCunt (Dec 6, 2013)

No matter who and where you are from, this man in an inspiration for all. His perseverance has helped millions of people in his country to live better lives and created an example for others to follow.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 6, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Good riddance.
> All Socialists need to be wiped off the face of the earth.



Da fuck? Seems like somebody is taking politics way too seriously


----------



## Hozukimaru (Dec 6, 2013)

> Greek politicians pay tribute to Nelson Mandela [Update]
> 
> Greek politicians on Friday paid tribute to anti-apartheid hero Nelson Mandela who died aged 95 at his Johannesburg home on Thursday after a prolonged lung infection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toph (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow.

We are losing so many people this year. First Paul Walker and now Mandela. He was a great leader and a great man indeed. R.I.P


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 6, 2013)

We still have billions of people on earth. Go back to grade school and learn how to count.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 6, 2013)

people die


----------



## Kiss (Dec 6, 2013)

R.I.P. Nelson Mandela. He was such a good and respectable man who unfortunately had to suffer a lot.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 6, 2013)

Yumei said:


> Wow.
> 
> We are losing so many people this year. First Paul Walker and now Mandela. He was a great leader and a great man indeed. R.I.P



You forgot Thatcher.

In other news, Fidel Castro is still alive at 87.


----------



## kluang (Dec 6, 2013)

I am the master of my fate. I am the captain of my soul.- Nelson Mandela


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 6, 2013)

Gino said:


> Yes they will.........



I I highly doubt it, people don't forget people like Gandhi, Mandela, Nobel, and people like this .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 6, 2013)

Truly a man's man this guy was. Went to jail and never once thought about revenge for the injustice done unto him and his people.

RIP


----------



## kluang (Dec 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHqi6ZB_F0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 6, 2013)

RIP                       .


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 6, 2013)

Rip. He had literally everything stacked against him and turned it around.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 6, 2013)

waiting for my public holiday


----------



## Karsh (Dec 6, 2013)

Great thread title


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 6, 2013)

aiyanah said:


> waiting for my public holiday



How goes Operation White Clean-up/Vula?


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 6, 2013)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2013)

OBDNewbie said:


> *I I* highly doubt it, people don't forget people like Gandhi, Mandela, Nobel, and people like this .



You got a stuttering problem or something?  I suggest you watch the King's Speech.


----------



## Keile (Dec 6, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> The hero-worshiping he gets is a bit bizarre. It's more of a mixed legacy. While the institution of apartheid obviously had to be dismantled, the ANC has done nothing but horribly mismanage the country since assuming power and has become a beacon of corruption.



Ultimately Mandela gave the people back their sovereignty and their right to self determination. What the people choose to do with their rights is up to them but their freedoms, rights and nation are theirs forever. That is the greatest part of his legacy, although I do think he left things unfinished so far as punishing the apartheid regime and their enablers. I do not support "reconciliation" with colonialist murderers just like I do not support such with Nazis. I prefer prison, death or banishment of them all. As far as South Africa goes, this is my only complaint and it might not even be a real one because this might not have been within Mandela's power.


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 6, 2013)

A truly great man, who was also always on the right side of history.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2013)

Son of Goku said:


> A truly great man, who was also always on the right side of history.



Pause           .


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 6, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Pause           .



Great. Hope this lasts a life time.


----------



## Gino (Dec 6, 2013)

OBDNewbie said:


> I I highly doubt it, people don't forget people like Gandhi, Mandela, Nobel, and people like this .



In time everything will be forgotten.......


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 6, 2013)

Their names will be forever in history books, obviously, in a couple of centuries, the common people will have no idea who they were.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 6, 2013)

Son of Goku said:


> A truly great man, who was also always on the right side of history.



Indeed!


----------



## oprisco (Dec 7, 2013)

Lol, Good riddance, Fuck Mandela.

He commanded an organization that used Necklacing to get its point across.  I don't care if he personally strangled kittens, he was the former leader of an extreme military/political organization. He's no innocent.

He started that group and was one of the more militant founders and was even giving orders while he was in prison, even if he didn't physically lay a finger on the victims, the man had gallons of blood on his hands.

People tend to forget that he was a communist trained by the KGB who sang racial hate songs.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Dec 7, 2013)

R.I.P Nelson Mandela. You were a great man and you deserved the long life and peaceful passing. <3


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2013)

Keile and SoG full of crap as per the norm...


----------



## Zaru (Dec 7, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Indeed!



You could find buddy pictures with Gaddafi for a shitload of leading western politicians though


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 7, 2013)

Mega is just pissed because apartheid South Africa was Israel's ally and Mandela criticized Israel. He wouldn't be saying shit were it otherwise.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 7, 2013)

Mega sometimes becomes a sad case of irony...


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Mega sometimes becomes a sad case of irony...



Oh you know them Jews.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 7, 2013)

Mael said:


> Oh you know them Jews.



Israelis don't have that colonial/slavery guilt about Africans that the USA and some other mostly european states got going on.



Mandela is certainly being overly glorified right now, reinforced by the whole understandable "don't talk bad about the recently deceased" thing, but I'll wager that we gain more from thinking of him as a symbol of "perseverance for equality and co-existence" than from pointing out that he had quite some dark aspects to his career.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 7, 2013)

Zaru said:


> You could find buddy pictures with Gaddafi for a shitload of leading western politicians though



Are people like sarkozy, bersculoni, and tony Blair considered saints and moral icons though.

I can provide buddy buddy pics with Mugabe if you want to take it a step further though


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 7, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Are people like sarkozy, bersculoni, and tony Blair considered saints and moral icons though.
> 
> I can provide buddy buddy pics with Mugabe if you want to take it a step further though



diplomaticrelationswhatsthat


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 7, 2013)

This thread is going to get delicious soon.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 7, 2013)

It's like when Republicans were bashing on Obama because he bowed in greeting to the Saudi king.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 7, 2013)

oprisco said:


> Lol, Good riddance, Fuck Mandela.
> 
> He commanded an organization that used Necklacing to get its point across.  I don't care if he personally strangled kittens, he was the former leader of an extreme military/political organization. He's no innocent.
> 
> ...



Alex Fucking Jones was also making a similar comment...what a load of BS.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 7, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's like when Republicans were bashing on Obama because he bowed in greeting to the Saudi king.



Mandela and gadaffi/Mugabe, as well the soviets, had a much  closer relationship than some cordial diplomacy. They'd ere all close allies. You can say this was a necessary evil and you'd probably be right, but necessary evils aren't something supposed moral icons follow.

Also my original point was to refute the whole idea by son of goku of Mandela boning Arafat meant he was on the right side of history. Because when you're a close friend of gadaffi, who was torn apart by his own people, you are not on the right side of history.

But let's ignore all that, durrr racist


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Mandela and gadaffi/Mugabe, as well the soviets, had a much  closer relationship than some cordial diplomacy. They'd ere all close allies. You can say this was a necessary evil and you'd probably be right, but necessary evils aren't something supposed moral icons follow.
> 
> Also my original point was to refute the whole idea by son of goku of Mandela boning Arafat meant he was on the right side of history. Because when you're a close friend of gadaffi, who was torn apart by his own people, you are not on the right side of history.
> 
> But let's ignore all that, durrr racist



Well it could've been worse...you could've displayed Keile's daring level of butthurt demanding immediate and violent retribution on any and all white people in South Africa despite the fact the kid's not even South African.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 7, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Mandela and gadaffi/Mugabe, as well the soviets, had a much  closer relationship than some cordial diplomacy. They'd ere all close allies. You can say this was a necessary evil and you'd probably be right, but necessary evils aren't something supposed moral icons follow.
> 
> Also my original point was to refute the whole idea by son of goku of Mandela boning Arafat meant he was on the right side of history. Because when you're a close friend of gadaffi, who was torn apart by his own people, you are not on the right side of history.
> 
> But let's ignore all that, durrr racist



Mandela did have Communist ties, and for a while was part of the communist party; as was not uncommon during that time. You really seem to fail to remember exactly what the political climate was at the time and the message Soviets were giving to the disenfranchised minorities at the time as well.  He was influenced by the revolutions that occurred in Cuba for example and the likes of Che Guevera but he held more socially democratic ideals in contrast to the Communist and Marxist influences of his younger days that right-wingers often criticize him for. 

Ultimately, Mandela was on the right side of history, at least for the most part; making your point idiotic. He had a complicated past, but you are completely ignoring how monstrous the apartheid era SA government was to any attempts to end apartheid and how that shaped his outlook, yet even so the ideals he retained in spite of that violence. Also ignoring the involvement Libya had during this period and how that shaped SA-Libya relations, as well as Soviet involvement. Since you seem to have forgotten, or didn't know at all, the anti-apartheid movement for the longest time lacked the support of the western nations even including the U.S., until relatively late in the game. As a matter of fact for a long time, anti-apartheid movements like the ANC found themselves being worked against by organizations like the CIA in tandem with apartheid-era SA. Mandela very clearly desired for solidarity and nonviolent resolution in the continent, so I really don't know what guys like you think he was going to do. 

hurr durr, no just very butthurt.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 7, 2013)

Message for all the people who are idolizing Nelson Mandela now that he's dead.

You don't know anything about South African history, or who he was, or was affiliated with.

He was a Che style socialist fuckwit, not to mention a militant race baiter, and all around black supremacist. 

He launched a campaign of terrorism in South Africa, then caused untold deaths, suffering, and destruction. He was a darling of the global left, and ultimately was able to creat enough support through the propaganda of his liberal (socialist) allies to force South Africa to capitulate. What followed was a purge, and persecution of White South Africans, and the complete socialist takeover of South Africa. 

South Africa went from the wealthiest, and most stable country on the African continent, a shining beacon of freedom, and the free market, a first world country that was a strong American ally, that was once called "the bread basket of Africa" because it's abundant crops once fed nearly the entire continent, to being another third world African hellhole, run by socialist pricks with a destroyed infrastructure, and economy, and famine. Today South Africa is known as the rape capital of the world where 3, out of every 4 women report being raped, most repeatedly. 

This change is due to Mandella.

The apartheid was beyond wrong, and inhumane, but Mandela was a whole lot worse.


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2013)

> Today South Africa is known as the rape capital of the world where 3, out of every 4 women report being raped, most repeatedly.



Got a source for that stat?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 7, 2013)

I love Mandela, and so does most of the UK. It's lovely seeing his picture on all our papers. Great man.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 7, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Israelis don't have that colonial/slavery guilt about Africans that the USA and some other mostly european states got going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Mandela is certainly being overly glorified right now, reinforced by the whole understandable "don't talk bad about the recently deceased" thing, but I'll wager that we gain more from thinking of him as a symbol of "perseverance for equality and co-existence" than from pointing out that he had quite some dark aspects to his career.



Not sure it's disputed in the documentaries he had his Malcolm-X moments and was willing to use violence with his ANC party and cohorts back in day before he was arrested. Yup, even in Prison he didn't denounce till later he read literature and learnt the best way to handle the Apartheid situation when he left Prison.

Just seems like you and Mega are really trying to start a shitstorm over issues that isn't conspiracy or hidden from public view.

Seriously, just stop.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 7, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Mandela did have Communist ties, and for a while was part of the communist party; as was not uncommon during that time. You really seem to fail to remember exactly what the political climate was at the time and the message Soviets were giving to the disenfranchised minorities at the time as well.  He was influenced by the revolutions that occurred in Cuba for example and the likes of Che Guevera but he held more socially democratic ideals in contrast to the Communist and Marxist influences of his younger days that right-wingers often criticize him for.



Being inspired by Che Guvera doesn't help if you're trying to convince me he was a moral inspiration to us all.

As for Soviets giving "disenfranchised minorities" help, it's pretty funny given what the Soviets were doing in Poland and elsewhere. And I'd bet Crimean Tatars would disagree as well. It would be accurate to say that the Soviets were taking sides in the Cold War according to their own interests, and Mandela fell into the Soviet camp because of his corresponding interests.

 It's not a black-and-white moral conclusion, which is what everyone is treating him as. It's disheartening and anti-intellectual.



> Ultimately, Mandela was on the right side of history, at least for the most part; making your point idiotic.



Son of Goku's point was he was "always on the right side of history" and that his alliance with the PLO somehow demonstrates this. I retorted that his ties to Gaddaffi showed that was not the case. I don't really see the big deal.



> He had a complicated past,



Exactly! which is what I said in my very first post. 



> but you are completely ignoring how monstrous the apartheid era SA government was



I'm not and it even doesn't really need to be said. Everybody knows apartheid is bad and it's moot to go into it by this point, we all know. May as well post about how the Nazi's were bad.  However most people don't know Mandela was a fan of the likes of Idi Amin, so I think this is something that needs to be said. The US Founding Fathers are examined in both their positive and negative traits these days (and scholarly speaking, probably much more negative than positive in modern academia imo) so I don't see why Mandela should be any different.



> any attempts to end apartheid and how that shaped his outlook, yet even so the ideals he retained in spite of that violence. Also ignoring the involvement Libya had during this period and how that shaped SA-Libya relations, as well as Soviet involvement. Since you seem to have forgotten, or didn't know at all, the anti-apartheid movement for the longest time lacked the support of the western nations even including the U.S., until relatively late in the game. As a matter of fact for a long time, anti-apartheid movements like the ANC found themselves being worked against by organizations like the CIA in tandem with apartheid-era SA. Mandela very clearly desired for solidarity and nonviolent resolution in the continent, so I really don't know what guys like you think he was going to do.



You're giving me a necessary evil/enemy-of-my-enemy argument. This is all very rational actually and makes sense as to why Mandela did it, but it also demonstrates that he was not an absolutist moral icon but a pragmatist who sought to have the ends justify the means. This goes against the idea that he was a moral icon and inspiration and a messiah and in fact makes him much more human than the media is portraying him as.

And that's what Mandela was, a political pragmatist. He wanted something and he allied with devils to get there. He was not a moral inspiration but rather a far-left revolutionary who won out. Heralding in an era of democracy for South Africa but at the cost of the country plunging into disorder due to the ANC's own corruption and mismanagement. Now this brings up the interesting issue of freedom vs. security/prosperity which is an entirely separate debate, though personally I don't see why Apartheid couldn't be dismantled without South Africa becoming what it has today if the ANC was more competent and less corrupt.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Dec 7, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> He was a Che style socialist fuckwit, not to mention a militant race baiter, and all around black supremacist.



Hasta la victoria siempre, comrade! 




Rica_Patin said:


> South Africa went from the wealthiest


It still has the largest economy in Africa.



Rica_Patin said:


> and most stable country on the African continent



Currently the 3rd most stable state in africa and the 65th most stable in the world?



Rica_Patin said:


> a shining beacon of freedom and the free market



Freedom in the World is a yearly survey and report by U.S.-based Freedom House that attempts to measure the degree of democracy and political freedom in every nation and significant disputed territories around the world rates South Africa as: *free*.

The Index of Economic Freedom is an annual index and ranking created by The Heritage Foundation and The Wall Street Journal in 1995 to measure the degree of economic freedom in the world's nations and it rates South Africa as: *moderately free* (same as Italy, Israel, France, Cyprus and in a higher caregory than Greece)

The Press Freedom Index is an annual ranking of countries compiled and published by Reporters Without Borders based upon the organization's assessment of the countries' press freedom records in the previous year and it rates South Africa's situation as: *satisfactory *(same category as Spain, Portugal, France, Cyprus, Japan and South Korea).

The Democracy Index is an index compiled by the Economist Intelligence Unit, that measures the state of democracy in 167 countries, of which 166 are sovereign states and 165 are United Nations member states and it rates South Africa's democracy as: *flawed * (same category as Cyprus, France, Portugal, Israel, Italy, Greece)


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 7, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> He launched a campaign of terrorism in South Africa, then caused untold deaths, suffering, and destruction. He was a darling of the global left, and ultimately was able to creat enough support through the propaganda of his liberal (socialist) allies to force South Africa to capitulate. What followed was a purge, and persecution of White South Africans, and the complete socialist takeover of South Africa.
> 
> South Africa went from the wealthiest, and most stable country on the African continent, a shining beacon of freedom, and the free market, a first world country that was a strong American ally, that was once called "the bread basket of Africa" because it's abundant crops once fed nearly the entire continent, to being another third world African hellhole, run by socialist pricks with a destroyed infrastructure, and economy, and famine. Today South Africa is known as the rape capital of the world where 3, out of every 4 women report being raped, most repeatedly.



Someone is confusing South Africa for Zimbabwe here.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Dec 7, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Someone is confusing South Africa for Zimbabwe here.



No he's just being an incredible fuck twit, and this includes some of the other posters as well.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2013)

It's just Nensense talking Nonsense as usual.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Dec 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_DXtIKKr0w&list=UUhD-zWutIego-bcHKOatFWA[/YOUTUBE]


Dude was a terrorist and murdered thousands who cares...


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't give a shit.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2013)

How edgy. Cute.


----------



## Naiki (Dec 8, 2013)

Some people just don't know how to respect the dead.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 8, 2013)

LadyofHubris said:


> Some people just don't know how to respect the dead.



Adolph Hitler, Joseph Stalin, and, Osama Bin Laden were such great people. Rest in peace, for every single dead person must be respected.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 8, 2013)

oprisco said:


> Lol, Good riddance, Fuck Mandela.
> 
> He commanded an organization that used Necklacing to get its point across.  I don't care if he personally strangled kittens, he was the former leader of an extreme military/political organization. He's no innocent.
> 
> ...


dumbest thing i've read in my whole life



Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_DXtIKKr0w&list=UUhD-zWutIego-bcHKOatFWA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Dude was a terrorist and murdered thousands who cares...


dumbest thing i've watched in my whole life


----------



## Naiki (Dec 8, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Adolph Hitler, Joseph Stalin, and, Osama Bin Laden were such great people. Rest in peace, for every single dead person must be respected.




Oh, shut up troll. 

Hitler, Stalin, and Bin Laden all did horrific things in their lives, but that is up to '*the holy one*' himself to judge. Not you. 
Show some maturity and finesse without resorting to bashing a great man that fought for justice and possessed an indomitable spirit.

EDIT: If you're comparing Nelson Mandela to the likes of Hitler and the lot, then you really need to get your brain checked.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 8, 2013)

LadyofHubris said:


> Oh, shut up troll.
> 
> Hitler, Stalin, and Bin Laden all did horrific things in their lives, but that is up to '*the holy one*' himself to judge. Not you.
> Show some maturity and finesse without resorting to bashing a great man that fought for justice and possessed an indomitable spirit.
> ...


 
Please see the quoted post.



Rica_Patin said:


> Message for all the people who are idolizing Nelson Mandela now that he's dead.
> 
> You don't know anything about South African history, or who he was, or was affiliated with.
> 
> ...


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 8, 2013)

^ i'm south african, i know more about my own history than you do
stfu


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 8, 2013)

aiyanah said:


> ^ i'm south african, i know more about my own history than you do
> stfu



Nice rebuttal.


----------



## Gino (Dec 8, 2013)

Excellent rebuttal.


----------



## Spock (Dec 8, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Message for all the people who are idolizing Nelson Mandela now that he's dead.
> 
> You don't know anything about South African history, or who he was, or was affiliated with.
> 
> ...



Not only are you a formerly obese imbecile but also a hypocrite and an ignorant. At what costs was South Africa the beacon of freedom and a first world country? Please state the costs because all I'm hearing is yeeeah South Africa oppressed their ^ (use bro) but it fed its superior race pretty well so it's all good.

This is like me saying that Qatar or UAE are beacon of free market and wealth because the people are fed. I'm gonna ignore the grieving, shameful costs it had on the modern-day slaves aka as minorities in those countries. 

I know in my heart of hearts that if thread came up on any gulf country you would be the first in line to criticize their inhuman treatment of minority irregardless of the topic's gist. Yet you choose to do the reverse in this case to fester whatever hate and racism you've got in that sick mind of yours. But such hate is understandable for it can only be caused by a post traumatic event so I'm sorry you were raped by a big black man when they arrested you for stealing twinkies.


----------



## Keile (Dec 8, 2013)

Lol @ this guy Rica Patin.

I wrote a full rebuttal to your bullshit but it's too incendiary to post. Just know that I could give a darn about communism, socialism, any of that shit. Mandela saved his black people from Nazis, and whatever he did to his enemies in war resistance, was as justified as when the British bombed Dresden; when Sherman starved the rebels and civilians; or when the United States bombed Japan. He helped give the South African people their sovereignty and stole back part of their destiny from their enemies. And that's what the apartheid Nazis were -- ENEMIES. So fuck what happened to them and fuck everything else about them. If they don't like their circumstances, there is always fucking death, which they deserve all the same. South Africans have a RIGHT to be a criminal, poor, undeveloped society if that is what they choose. Their country will develop as they do, and they have a RIGHT to this sovereignty. Mandela fought unjustfied aggression. I regret he had to resort to bullshit but whatever. I hope that white people have the decency and humanity to allow blacks to seek our destiny; to try and fail, and succeed, and cherish, and lament with the same freedom white people expect for themselves. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2013)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_DXtIKKr0w&list=UUhD-zWutIego-bcHKOatFWA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dude was a terrorist and murdered thousands who cares...



If you mean Idi Amin then yes.  If you mean Nelson Mandela then no.



aiyanah said:


> dumbest thing i've read in my whole life
> 
> dumbest thing i've watched in my whole life



You'll soon learn that Nensense (Rica Patin), oprisco, and JSJ are the Trifecta of Tard.

The first is a fucking actor, a glorified pretender, claiming to be a champion of Libertarianism whilst relying on his father for money because he doesn't have a real job.  The second is some smarmy know-it-all trying to be edgy.  The third is just flat out nuts.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 8, 2013)

There's no point arguing with nensense, he's convinced he's some kind of genius that knows everything better than anyone, just go read some of his pathetic posts in the manga library section where he can usually be found.


----------



## Spock (Dec 8, 2013)

He reminds of those nuts that claim there is an ongoing white genocide.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Dec 8, 2013)

Anti-racist is a codeword for anti-white.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Message for all the people who are idolizing Nelson Mandela now that he's dead.
> 
> You don't know anything about South African history, or who he was, or was affiliated with.
> 
> ...


>Claims Mandala is a black supremacist.
>Shows picture of him standing shoulder to shoulder with a white guy.

You aren't very good about backing up your case, you know that?


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm tired of reading y'all's comments, *all I know is this man had done more than any of you ballsackers would in a millennium if you had a fucking millennium to live*. It's so fucking easy talking shit about people capping dudes for their ideology when you're in your basement not bringing about great change for the world.

Why does it matter anyway? How much of what's been said anywhere is the truth and how much is a lie? Personally, I'm nearly sympathetic to Osama because I despise the economical grip the Westerners impose on EVERYONE THEY DON'T AGREE WITH, and I hate Israelites (and to an extent, Britain for granting all this crap and USA for backing up this nation), for stealing the homeland of Muslims and killing my bros and sistahs of the same faith, and then blood is spilled on both sides, thanks a lot WW2 winners. Who won't resort to extremism at that point? Lots of people would. Nelson Mandela resorted to extremism too? Nothing new.

Now after that shit, someone will say I'm screwed in the head. lol. Due to crazy ass skewed info on BOTH sides, idk what to think of Osama, idk who he actually was, idk if all the reports are right because clearly two sides are playing out a different set of cards about Osama (and obviously I'm skeptical against non-Muslims at best, don't trust you guys at all at worst), 

but at least people agree Nelson ended racism and apartheid.

None of us here achieved that level of feat, and now since the issues that was once huge became more subtle and hidden, probably none of us can settle it like Mandela did. So kiss your chance to do something big goodbye and stfu.

Nelson's probably okay in my book? idk.


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2013)

Aster The Megalomaniac said:


> I'm tired of reading y'all's comments, *all I know is this man had done more than any of you ballsackers would in a millennium if you had a fucking millennium to live*. It's so fucking easy talking shit about people capping dudes for their ideology when you're in your basement not bringing about great change for the world.
> 
> Why does it matter anyway? How much of what's been said anywhere is the truth and how much is a lie? Personally, I'm nearly sympathetic to Osama because I despise the economical grip the Westerners impose on EVERYONE THEY DON'T AGREE WITH, and I hate Israelites (and to an extent, Britain for granting all this crap and USA for backing up this nation), for stealing the homeland of Muslims and killing my bros and sistahs of the same faith, and then blood is spilled on both sides, thanks a lot WW2 winners. Who won't resort to extremism at that point? Lots of people would. Nelson Mandela resorted to extremism too? Nothing new.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]5hfYJsQAhl0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 9, 2013)

Newt Gingrich of all people answered back at the fuckwits rather well:



> I was surprised by the hostility and vehemence of some of the people who reacted to me saying a kind word about a unique historic figure.
> 
> So let me say to those conservatives who don?t want to honor Nelson Mandela, what would you have done?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mael (Dec 9, 2013)

> Some of the people who are most opposed to oppression from Washington attack Mandela when he was opposed to oppression in his own country.



Can't wait for Nensense to explain himself around this deliverance of ownage.


----------



## SLB (Dec 9, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> >Claims Mandala is a black supremacist.
> >Shows picture of him standing shoulder to shoulder with a white guy.
> 
> You aren't very good about backing up your case, you know that?



That was truly hilarious


----------



## Mael (Dec 9, 2013)

Honestly guys, claiming a victory against Nensense is sorta like defeating an arrogant quadriplegic in swimming.  You get that initial rush and then just feel really sorry for them.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 9, 2013)

Rip Mandela


----------



## Lurko (Dec 9, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> >Claims Mandala is a black supremacist.
> >Shows picture of him standing shoulder to shoulder with a white guy.
> 
> You aren't very good about backing up your case, you know that?



Lol hit on the point man, it hurts me to see people posting bad posts about such an amazing man.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 9, 2013)

The fact that South Africa isn't like Zimbabwe but worse is a testament to Mandela and is leadership in the mid to late 90s.  He could have easily at any point from his release basically ordered an uprising and extreme heavily revenge attacks that could have exterminated all the White South Africans, but he didn't.

Is South Africa perfect?  No but most of the issues come about after his reign.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 10, 2013)

I hate when people make certain threads all about race when we should be giving him praise.


----------



## Mael (Dec 10, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> The fact that South Africa isn't like Zimbabwe but worse is a testament to Mandela and is leadership in the mid to late 90s.  He could have easily at any point from his release basically ordered an uprising and extreme heavily revenge attacks that could have exterminated all the White South Africans, but he didn't.
> 
> Is South Africa perfect?  No but most of the issues come about after his reign.



You'd be amazed how some people here claim he was imperfect for NOT striking back against whitey *coughKeileZerocough*.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Dec 10, 2013)

aiyanah said:


> dumbest thing i've read in my whole life
> 
> dumbest thing i've watched in my whole life



 Just because somebody had a message of peace doesn't mean they where good people. That's like Hitler saying he wanted peace and then killed six million Jews. Shut up, two acts of "kindness" doesn't make up for one hundred acts of murder. 

 And I know "Godwins Law" shut up now.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2013)

Mael said:


> You'd be amazed how some people here claim he was imperfect for NOT striking back against whitey *coughKeileZerocough*.



I just love that sort of logic, anyway

>Whitey discriminating and segregating 
"Unbelievable! (But we'll mass immigrate by the millions anyway)"

>South Africans raping and murdering each other as if they were going for the world record
"At last, an equal multicultural society free of hate."


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NKiePbTcAfY[/YOUTUBE]


----------

